# My Undercover Lover (pic heavy) 12/14



## prettygirl (Dec 14, 2007)

I hope you guys enjoy my teeny tiny itsy bitsy collection.

So this is IT. Basically everything, except for the little knick-knacks laying around my room.






My palette.. 





My other eyeshadows.. a broken Rummy, Flashtrack and a Clinique quad.





My ghetto Mac Cleanser.. I put it in the spray bottle.. because the original top wastes too much! And my "inexpensive" eyelash curler from N.Y.C.





My brushes
[left to right] Victoria Secret's Bronzer Brush, Mac 129 SE, ?, Mac 239, Mac 239 SE, Mac 219 SE, Mac 316 SE, Mac 266 SE, ?, Face Secrets Smudge Brush, & 3 body shop brushes.





My lip products
Flattering, Ruby Woo, Mad Cap, Maybelline Berry-Bella, and MY LOVE BURT'S BEESWAX.





My face products
MAC Bronze Bronzing Powder, MAC Pinch Me Blush, Benefit Lemon-Aid, and MAC Select Coverup NC-35.





My eye products
Chanel Imitable Mascara, Mac Smolder Eyeliner (sucks), Mac Cinnamon Brow Finisher, MUFE Aqua and Black Eyeliners (love), Urban Decay 24/7 Black Eyeliner, and Fluidline.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 14, 2007)

lovely stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 14, 2007)

Great colors!


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 14, 2007)

*wow pretty girl, your under cover lover is soooo beautiful like your bff!



*


----------



## fingie (Dec 15, 2007)

I like the variety in colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definately a good start!


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2007)

great beginers collection!
i love the eyeshadows that you have chose!


----------



## Hessah (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

  My ghetto Mac Cleanser.. I put it in the spray bottle.. because the original top wastes too much!  
 
OMG!!! that is so smart!


----------



## Dana72 (Dec 15, 2007)

great colors


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 15, 2007)

You have a lot of great stuff! Lovely collection!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice collection and I love the idea of putting your Mac cleanser in a spray bottle, I'll have to do that.  Funny that I never thought to do it before, when my Japonesque cleaner and brush off are in a spray bottle.  What would I do without you guys.


----------



## foxy81 (Dec 16, 2007)

nice collection! I agree on the wastage. >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pour mine into a spray bottle too.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Dec 16, 2007)

cute!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 16, 2007)

u got some good stuff there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love the brush cleanser idea


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 18, 2007)

This is such a lovely collection!  Excellent shadow choices!  And I have to agree that Burt's Bees lip balm is pretty sweet!  I can't wait to see how this collection will grow!


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

great stuff


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 13, 2008)

I do the same thing with brush cleanser, mine is in a Bath and Body Works body splash bottle!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 13, 2008)

really nice collection


----------

